Ask HN: Best apps/sites to kill procrastination? - adawg_4
======
verdverm
On Android, turn on developer mode and set the color scheme to monochromatic
(black and white)

------
skitout
I use LeechBlock on my browser to set a maximum time I can use some websites,
according the day, hours... (typically restrict myself to go too much on news
site during the day)..;

------
AlDante2
A friend of mine said he'd send me a link. Doesn't seem to have gotten around
to it yet.

